# Carpet fumes? Addisons, liver shunt?



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

My 1 year old mini vomited several times during the day, then in the afternoon went into a frenzy scratching, licking, chewing, restless and miserable half the night. I gave her 1/2 benadryl. The itching slowed down, but the next day she was lethargic, not herself so we visited the vet. The first diagnosis was it might be an insect bite as she was normal GI, no fever, etc, so she got a shot of cortisone. The itching stopped but the next two days she had no energy, (not "ill" was eating, normal poo's, etc) so we went back to the vet who did blood tests. It was frightening to see her vainly try to play and then lie down panting, wanting to do things and just lying there. Definitely not our little girl. Her tests came back with some elevated liver functions, white blood cells in her urine. Heartworm and Lyme disease were ruled out. The vet said it could be addison's disease which is common in poodles?? or liver shunt. She is now on antibiotic's just in case and needs re-testing in a month unless she gets worse.

Then we realized this all corresponded to our getting a new carpet 5 days ago. The first day, just the padding (of course, some sort of smelly rubber/plastic) which she lay on - since this is her favorite room to lie in the sun. The next morning is when she started vomiting and the allergic reaction. The next day the carpet went down which she also lay on for hours.
On a hunch, we locked her out of the room yesterday and started ventilating the house (thank goodness it warmed up enough to do so). Today she seems to have regained much of her energy. Could it be coincidence?

Has anyone had that happen after a new carpet is laid?
We are praying it is not addisons or liver problem, but it seems more than a coincidence that once we kept her out of the room she improved.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

New carpets seem to cause allergies quite often, so it may well be that. I do hope so - plentiful ventilation should sort it pretty quickly if it is.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I know there is some debate about new carpet and Kawasaki disease in children. It would make sense that the chemicals in the pad and carpet could make your dog sick. Hope she is on the mend.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I've heard of closed office buildings having fumes from carpets, etc. and making people sick.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*SusanG:* I am so sorry to hear of this troubling development with your mpoo! I would be suspicious of the new carpeting as possibly being a factor, too, though I am in no way qualified by experience or training to know. I have a friend whose Boston Terrier was highly allergic to newly laid carpeting in her home, it manifest itself like hives and the dog suffered a massive and miserable skin irritation with hair loss. They dressed him in a baby onesy, and kept him off the carpet as much as possible. He is a pup with sensitive skin issues and still has his battles. They wound up removing all the carpeting in their home to help with his dust and other allergy issues. Have you used anything such as a new topical flea or tick treatment on your mpoo recently? Have you used new food or treats? Have you put down any weed treatments or lawn fertilizers with spring now here? My thinking is just to try to figure out "what's changed," of course the carpeting is a _massive_ change in and of itself. I'll keep asking others for their thoughts and looking for your update. Got my fingers crossed for your mpoo! Good luck!:clover:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*SusanG*: Just heard this from a mpoo friend:

A new area rug triggered a round of allergic reactions in her minipoo. He chewed and pulled off his hair, had a waxy rustic red discharge in his ears, etc. Benadryl didn't help at all. She had to get rid of the area rug and two days later, he was back to normal.

She suggested perhaps Callie could stay at a friend's or relative's house for a few days to see if things improve for her. Just a thought!

*****
Still hoping and wishing for the best for you mpoo!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Hope your pup is safely on the mend. Is it possible that she ate a small piece of padding while it was being installed? It crumbles and small pieces can fall off as it is being sized. It is also nice and squishy, perfect for the chewing and exploring 1 year old pup. If she had swallowed a small piece it might be enough to elevate her levels and make her not feel well for a few days. 

Hope you solve the mystery and your pup bounces back quickly.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*SusanG*:
I hope adorable little Callie feels better and soon! I don't have much wisdom to offer except to say that I also know of dogs who had severe reactions to new carpeting. One of my good friends has 3 cocker spaniels, and all three had problems immediately after she had new carpet installed. She bought a Dyson vacuum and basically vacuumed non-stop for days while keeping them out of the rooms in question. 

I know of others who purchased homes and their dogs had problems so they ripped out the carpet and installed hardwood flooring. Some dogs just must be more sensitive than others. I have hardwoods on one level and carpet on the other and so far, so good. 

Your best bet might be to vacuum as much as possible to remove any loose fibers and dust from the installation and see how she does. I think Arborgale might be onto something re: the padding. You said she was lounging on this before the carpet went down? It's possible she had a reaction to that. Can you bathe her? That might help if she got any chemicals or fibers embedded in her coat, etc. 

Keep us posted and my MPOOs will keep their paws crossed for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

I knew of several people whose parrots had health problems from carpet. Remember the Canary in the coal mines, birds seem to be more sensitive to toxic fumes. My understanding (and you might want to do some google research on this) is that carpet "out gases" that is fumes continue to come out of the carpet for a long time after it is new. The problem is not the fibers or the dust but the actual fumes and of course a small dog is going to have it's nose closer to the carpet and get the larger dose.

I think you are being really observant to think of this possiblity right away. I do hope that it is something in the environment and not any health problems for your sweet girl. Let us know what you find out, give Callie a hug from the poodle tribe.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I have heard of the 'scotch guard' causing problems as you described with dogs but it was several years ago.......


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Damn it all! - We are having the whole house re-carpeted next week and I never thought about problems for Sisko who is just recovering from his 'pexy. The whole house has to be done in one go for efficiency and economy.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Carpet padding (and carpet) is LOADED with anti-fungal and fire retardant chemicals. The chemicals aren't really attached to anything so they get released in the dust, which would explain why the problems seem to occur more often when new carpet is being laid and old being ripped out. I second what Rowan said about vacuuming as much as you can. I would also have a carpet cleaner come it, even though it is new carpet, just to wash some of the chemicals out. 

Some of the chemicals can be linked to thyroid issues, reproductive issues, SIDS, and brain development. 

A childhood friend's dad owned a carpet warehouse and we would spend hours climbing up the stacks of carpet rolls with their two "guard" rotties. I believe one or both of them died due to health issues. They didn't own the carpet store for long, but it is something I took into consideration as a possible cause for my lack of being able to carry a baby to term.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Very possible she "sampled" a taste of it. At 1 year she is still a puppy, loves to eat anything she shouldn't.

She is much better today. We are still keeping her out of the room, and still trying to figure out if the attack was from the rug, an application of Frontline Plus (same day) or a urinary tract infection. It took almost 5 days to come back to normal (she's been on antibiotics for 3 days now - white blood cells in her urine, so this is a "just in case". I guess we will never know, but I won't be using Frontline again, and the carpet is going to be vaccumed over and over for weeks before she gets on it.
She's due for more blood tests in 5 week, but I seriously doubt she has addisons or liver shunt - too much coincidence of toxins introduced to her system to think she has a genetic problem that just sprang up overnight.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very happy to hear she seems to be improving. Houses are rammed to the rafters with toxic substances, and I would think if a dog has allergies or sensitivities that the new carpet could certainly trigger a reaction like this. I hope she continues to improve and that this is all behind you both.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Update on my Callie. She is doing great. After a week, she was back to normal and is beautiful and healthy. She was re-tested and her blood tests and liver function is normal! Relief! Relief! Relief! The vet couldn't put her finger on the cause of her violent itching and resulting lethargy problem, so it could have been the new carpet or pad, or a reaction to the Frontline, or an insect bite.
Callie is now on Advantix and has had no reaction to it - and it seems to keep ticks away whereas the Frontline still allowed the ticks to attach temporarily.
And a word of warning to everyone - if you get a new carpet, vacuum, vacuum vacuum and shampoo it - air the room for a week and keep your sweet puppies off it!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope Sisko had no problems with your new carpeting?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the update. What a relief that she is back to normal.


----------

